# Costume with glasses ?



## QUICK (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok I have a problem. 
I wear glasses and it makes all my costumes look weird !
Dracula with glasses ? Zombie with glasses ? Harry Potter with glasses (well yeah but I did it last year) ?
Any ideas ? I really want something scary !
Could you help me ?

(Oh by the way, I'm a guy)


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I could only think of a couple, what about a Dead Clark Kent before he turns to Superman, you could wear his usual work clothing and have the top buttons of your shirt underdone to show a Superman outfit underneath, you wouldn't need to spend a fortune just make it from a blue tshirt and paint the logo on, my other idea was a Dead Where's Wally, oh and what about a Dead Austin Powers? You could make them as gory as you like


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Mad scientist, works too. White lab coat splattered in fake blood.
Wild hairstyle, plain, white shirt, and black pants with matching shoes.
Very simple and wouldn't cost too much to pull off


----------



## The Mask Doctor (Oct 14, 2014)

I also am a glasses wearer. I don't know your personal style, but at one time I had a pair made to my prescription that looked a lot like a Victorian style of glasses. I have used them quite effectively with an Interview With The Vampire style costume, and even a Planet Of The Apes scholarly orangutan makeup.
This year, I'll be wearing them with a VooDoo priest skull makeup. 
I know it's too late to plan this year, but I always look for 2 for 1 eyeglass sales.


----------



## jimdkc (Sep 24, 2014)

There are a number of places where you can order prescription glasses online for very low prices... and some of them have Buy One Get One free offers:

http://www.goggles4u.com

http://www.eyebuydirect.com

http://www.zennioptical.com

http://www.polette.com/en/

Probably too late for this year, but you could get several different looks to be ready for next year!


----------



## socialpath (Oct 30, 2014)

as a glasses wearer myself, you might want to try contact lens in different colors on prescription or no prescription, if you plan on wearing glasses with them. get yourself a victorian era style suit, a cheap pocket watch and chain, a top hat. 

you are now a Victorian psycho with crazy looking eyes. this can work well with a few scars and make up.


----------



## SouthWestPayDay (Nov 18, 2014)

I wear glasses...but went without for my Sloth mask this year. I can barely see anyways, but with only one eye it was MUCH worse....lol


----------



## SouthWestPayDay (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not wearing glasses next year either with my Freddy costume, but I plan on buying non prescription monster contacts for the costume...I sacrifice actually seeing for looking good...lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My husband has the same problem, it's hard to see without the glasses but no costume & mask, outside of Waldo from Where's Waldo?, works with glasses.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I solved my problem the expensive way. Lasik.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Nightfisher said:


> I solved my problem the expensive way. Lasik.


My husband did the same thing, and it really has made a huge difference as far as costumes and comfort. We also can get very cold up here by Halloween, his glasses were always fogging/freezing up as well.


----------



## SouthWestPayDay (Nov 18, 2014)

My wife doesn't want me to get Lasik, she thinks they will mess up and make me blind....well....blinder...lol


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Lasik is a scary thing for us glasses wearers,especially when you know more people they messed up with than helped. In my circle, Lasik has a 90% rate of some sort of failure. Sure, most failures are pretty minor, but to me, failure is failure.

My solution was a plague doctor costume, with a mask made to provide internal space for my glasses.


----------



## SouthWestPayDay (Nov 18, 2014)

How is this?


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

How about contact?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My husband is going to a masquerade party and wearing one of those long-nosed face masks. The shape of his glasses fit inside the mask pretty well and we're going to use the straps of the tie mask to anchor onto his glasses so he can see. When he heard that this was going to be a masked party he immediately said how is he going to wear one with his glasses. He really needs them to see, unlike me, so I totally understand people's apprehension about choosing costumes. 

I think you got some great costume ideas here.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ugh, I too suffer with my glasses for Halloween parties. I try to stick to generic costumes where it doesn't matter if you wear glasses or not. You can add glasses to any hipster or rockabilly version of a character. Here's a link to all sorts of costumes and characters that wear glasses. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/costumes-glasses/


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

I usually go without glasses. Luckily, I can still see good enough without them. I only really need my glasses for driving and watching tv, but I wear them all the time anyway for convenience.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe Prescription dark glasses would give a more mysterious look to anything you might be,especially if the lenses are dark enough so they can't see your eyes.
This won't help you,but I there was an artist who had an outdoor exhibit of his various works, as he sat still in a chair wearing a suit and glasses after his Wife had carefully spray painted him, the suit and the chair and the glasses flat white.
He sat very still,listening to what people really thought of his artworks (not always kind) eventually he was discovered when some droplets of his sweat rolled down from his temples.
People had been very impressed with how "Realistic" his statue of himself looked too!


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

I feel your pain. I wear contacts usually, but if I want to wear novelty contacts, I pretty much walk around with everything fuzzy. Its hard when your hostessing though... I always say if I win the lotto Lasik is my first stop.


----------



## Jason Perry (Mar 3, 2015)

This has haunted me every Halloween until I got contacts. But as of late I am back to glasses and my costumes now consists of background people. Random lab guy. Resident Evil field medic. Raptor in a suit (mask). But I did do a nice Riddler last year. 
But it seems until I get more contacts it will be no name B-list costumes.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

If you can buy or make ( which is for my family the most enjoyable option-and usually the cheapest!) a large "brainiac" head piece you could be a mutant mad scientist, or just a mutant! If you can make or buy a large fly head the huge orb eyes ( made from tinted, or mirrored plastic) would mask - pun intended lol - your glasses you could dress like the character from the original The Fly movie. The whole big eye thing could work for alien costumes as well, or be incorporated into some kind of robot, android or cyborg costume. Just my 2 cents,I hope it helps!


----------

